# First ABTs



## ismoke (Sep 29, 2008)

I did these last week, but didn't get a chance until now to post.  I used cream cheese, garlic, pepperjack cheese, and pepper.  Turned out tasty, but I think that I didn't get the "rib" part of the japs off of all of them well.  A couple were SUPER hot!  Of course, this was after eating a couple, and thinking the spice was about right, and that they were bite size.

Here they are along with a fatty ready to go on the smoker:








All done, and ready to dig in!


----------



## wutang (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good, I have been hooked since I first tried them. Cleaning out the interior ribbing makes a big difference in heat level. I scrape the inside wall with a spoon after cutting them in half.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, those look great!  I leave a little rib or seed behind for some heat.  I use a small melon ball scraper to clean them out.  And by the way, great Q VIEW!


----------



## flash (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 30, 2008)

They look good.  Have some in the fridge ready to roll for alter this week.  Good job.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ismoke, what type of wood did you use, temps, they look crispy, how long were they on?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 30, 2008)

They look great. The heat the better. YUMMY.


----------



## alra195 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good looking ABT's!  These have become one of my favorite snacks when smoking or gilling.  You did a really nice job they look great!  I suspect like the rest of us these won't be your last.  I'm with Rich, post your recipe and how you did it.  Thanks for the q-view.


----------



## ismoke (Oct 1, 2008)

I used Hickory, cooked at 230 for a little about an hour and a half.  It was literally my first time every smoking anything (along with that fattie), so I was kind of just going by look.  They ended up great though!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

They sure look good iSmoke! I like the sound of your filling...


----------



## desertlites (Oct 1, 2008)

looks great for a first smoke-nice job Ismoke.


----------

